# What grade would you give Zeke Thomas this summer?



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

He came into the offseason with 2 1st rounders and a 2nd rounder , drafted 3 1st round players(Frye , Nate robinson and david Lee), in addition to trading Kurt Thomas for Q richardson, switching the rights to the knicks #54 for the 21 allowing the aquisition of nate.

Did not really get any of the big name frontcourt talent(swift , walker Kwame etc.)

hired larry brown.

signed Jerome James with MLE who is big and talented but an enigma.

not much chance of him using the LLE at this point unless a trade is made since the roster is 16 deep and thats without counting jermaine jackson and bruno sundov whom i dont think make the team. also it looks like either jerome williams or allan houston will be the amnesty cut.

i believe the roster is as present

James ,Frye
Sweetney, Rose
TT,Ariza
Q,JC
Marbury,Nate

the rest
David lee
mo taylor
jerome williams 
penny 
allan houston
jackie butler

last season ended with 
Sweetney Mo taylor
K.Thomas , Malik Rose
T, Thomas, Jerome williams
JC ,Ariza
marbury, Jermaine jackson

the rest
Penny 
sundov
Houston 
butler

So at this point in the offseason. How would you grade his offseason?


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy (Jul 6, 2005)

We will see how the season pans out first, this could be a truly great year or a disaster its too early to determine. They got rid of Kurt who IMO was the most consistant player on the team, however, they got Nate who I really like alot and (Q-rich) not so much. LB is a great coach and they are very lucky to have him. Hmmmm I am not sure what to give this off season, but some very good moves all around really makes up for Zeke giving up on KVH, very excited.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

what did we get:

Nate Robinson
David Lee
Channing Frye
Quentin Richardson
Jerome James
Coach: Larry Brown

what did we lose:

Moochie Norris
Jamison Brewer
Kurt Thomas


based on that i would give zeke a *B*......But for the real grade we would have to wait for the season to start and see what happens come february 06

everybody that argues about the size of the contract given to Jerome u have to understand that we are in cap hell for years so i think worrying about numbers is useless right now....lets just focus on talent and how well the team meshes and their chemistry when they get on the court 2gether.......

only time will tell


----------



## nextghitman (Jul 17, 2005)

He hasnt helped the team at all...He got rid of his only conistent player, Kurt Thomas, for a player who jacks up 3 after 3...he hired Larry Brown, which was a good thing until he was being payed $10 mill a season!?!?!?!?!?! This years team is gonna be no different than last years, no chemistry, just a bunch of good ball players put together.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

nextghitman said:


> He hasnt helped the team at all...He got rid of his only conistent player, Kurt Thomas, for a player who jacks up 3 after 3...he hired Larry Brown, which was a good thing until he was being payed $10 mill a season!?!?!?!?!?! This years team is gonna be no different than last years, no chemistry, just a bunch of good ball players put together.


Next I disagree; Kurt wasn't our "only consistent player". Steph had a great year numbers wise. You're right Q jacks up a lot of 3's, but that was the way the Suns used him on offense. People failed to realize that he does have a post game to his reporture other than jacking up 3's from behind the arc. With the Larry Brown comment, his salary does not have an impact our salary cap. If Zeke wanted to pay him 100 million a year, I wouldn't care less because it doesn’t effect the Knick fans. We are concerned about the product that is on the floor, and how they peform. How do you know this year will be the same? We finally have a coach that knows what to do in terms of getting our chemistry together, getting our boys to play defense..etc... you should know that. Look at what he did with his old teams. Sometimes I wonder if you guys are just posting just to hate, or actually believe what you're posting.:nonono: <O</O


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

first off, the q-rich for KT trade was terrible. the frye pick was bad, but neccessary. nate was a great pick, lee looks to be a solid pick. the james signing was costly, but also neccessary. the brown hiring is gold. overall i say a B-. up and down, we should have held on to KT and done something more with the #8, but we are better off now than we were a few months ago, thats for sure.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Streetball may mean fans in the seats, but it also means no extended season. The best scenario is that the draft picks pan out - which is not enough for a good grade. Trading Thomas for Q-Rich?!? Zeke should've gotten a guard who can play D if he felt that they needed a guard. The outlook isn't promising...


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> first off, the q-rich for KT trade was terrible. the frye pick was bad, but neccessary. nate was a great pick, lee looks to be a solid pick. the james signing was costly, but also neccessary. the brown hiring is gold. overall i say a B-. up and down, we should have held on to KT and done something more with the #8, but we are better off now than we were a few months ago, thats for sure.


Could not have said it better! Frye was drafted to high.....but like he said it HAD to be done. Hiring brown of course is gold :clap: . Also like he said we are much better off right now then we ended season, I very much agree with that. Grade = B (ill drink to that) :cheers:


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

frye pick bad??????? :whofarted 


we needed size and he was the best available big man....i dont understand you people.....

his people even declined to work out for other teams so that the knicks could get him.....if utah didnt trade up or if he wouldve worked out for the bobcats and toronto and showed that he wanted to play there he wouldve been long gone before the number 8 pick....


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

B

He did a fine Job. Solid picks. JJ's isn't signed to that much money at all really. q-rich sucks. Looks good so far.


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy (Jul 6, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> frye pick bad??????? :whofarted
> 
> 
> we needed size and he was the best available big man....i dont understand you people.....
> ...


I liked Sean May and Ike a lot better.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

The_Black_Pinoy said:


> I liked Sean May and Ike a lot better.




yea some more 6'9'' power forwards wouldve done the knicks a lot better...

im not trying to bash, may and ike are good players in there own right but they arent what the knicks were looking for ....get me?


honestly me myself, i liked villanueva more than frye


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

ChosenFEW said:


> yea some more 6'9'' power forwards wouldve done the knicks a lot better...
> 
> im not trying to bash, may and ike are good players in there own right but they arent what the knicks were looking for ....get me?
> 
> ...


May and Digou are nowhere near 6'9"......And are they any better than Sweeney?? I am with you


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy (Jul 6, 2005)

truth said:


> May and Digou are nowhere near 6'9"......And are they any better than Sweeney?? I am with you


They were looking pretty damn good to me in the summer league.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

sweetney averaged 20 and 10 last season in summerleague. how does may compare?


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy (Jul 6, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> sweetney averaged 20 and 10 last season in summerleague. how does may compare?


very true


----------

